# White spot on catfish Help!



## megaben99 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello! I'd appreciate any help you can give me. My catfish has developed one white spot on his side. It started yesterday almost looks like a mineral deposit would look on a glass of water and now its a pretty solid white spot. 

I've had him almost 4 years now and hope I can get him better soon. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it level with the skin, or is it raised off of it? It's hard to tell in the photo, but it almost looks like it's laying on the skin, rather than being a part of it. Have you tried catching him to get a close up look at it? It almost has the appearance of a parasite, but again it's hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## megaben99 (Jan 18, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Is it level with the skin, or is it raised off of it? It's hard to tell in the photo, but it almost looks like it's laying on the skin, rather than being a part of it. Have you tried catching him to get a close up look at it? It almost has the appearance of a parasite, but again it's hard to tell from the photo.


Hi - it is hard to tell on the photo  It looks raised off of it to me, but very flat like if it were a little piece of a sunburn on your own skin.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I would advise gently catching him (if possible) so you can get a closer look at it. It almost looks like a white scab, but you won't be able to tell until you get a close look at it. Take photos, if possible!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it growing bigger?


----------



## tz23 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have one of these catfish with the same kind of patch. Did you ever get rid of the patch?


----------

